
Ask HN: What is the best iOS/iPadOS Gmail client? - tylerwince
The stock iOS Mail app doesn&#x27;t play nice with GMail and the GMail app is garbage on iPadOS. Which app do you use and why?
======
forgotmypw17
I use the stock one. It's the best I've found.

... I don't use my iPad for email very often.

